# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Որքանո՞վ ենք երես տալիս երեխային

## Ուլուանա

Շատերը կհամաձայնեն, որ երեխային երես տալը սխալ է։ Իսկ թե որն է երեխայի ցանկությունները կատարելու, նրա համար դրականն ու հաճելին անելու սահմանը, որից այն կողմ նշված գործողություններն արդեն վերածվում են երես տալու, ոչ բոլորի համար է միանշանակ։ Օրինակ, եթե ֆինանսական վիճակը թույլ է տալիս, գնու՞մ եք արդյոք երեխայի համար այն ամենը, ինչ նա ուզում է։  Ծնողներ կան, որ համարում են՝ քանի կարող են ու ինչքան կարող են, պիտի երեխայի ցանկությունները կատարեն, գնեն նրա ուզած ամեն ինչը կամ գրեթե ամեն ինչը, այնպես, որ երեխան ոչ մի բանի պակաս չզգա, իրեն ինչ–որ բանից զրկված չզգա, հնարավորինս անհոգ ու ապահովված մանկություն ունենա, քանի որ, միևնույն է, մեծանալու է, և էդ ամենը վաղ թե ուշ ավարտվելու է, սկսվելու են դժվարությունները, հոգսերը և այլն։ Ծնողներ էլ կան, որ համարում են, որ նույնիսկ եթե էդ պահին հնարավորություն կա, երեխայի բոլոր ցանկությունները կատարելը ճիշտ չէ. երեխան հենց սկզբից պիտի իմանա, որ ամեն ինչ այդքան հեշտ չէ, որ սովորի նաև համակերպվել դժվարության, ինչ–որ բաներ չունենալու հետ, որպեսզի սովորի գնահատել ունեցածը, ինչպես նաև գիտակցել, որ էդ ամենը փող արժե, որ մայրիկն ու հայրիկն աշխատում են, չարչարվում են, որ այդ փողը վաստակեն, որ ուրիշ կարևոր բաներ էլ կան այդ փողով առնելու և այլն, ու միշտ ու ամեն ինչ ունենալ հնարավոր չէ։ Էստեղ խոսքը, բնականաբար, միայն ինչ–որ բաներ գնելու մասին չէ, այլ ընդհանրապես երեխայի ցանկությունները կատարելու, առնվազն այն ցանկություննրը, որոնք ուղղակիորն չեն վնասում այլ մարդկանց։

Հետաքրքիր է, թե Ակումբի ծնողներից ով ինչ մոտեցում ունի էս հարցի վերաբերյալ։ Ինչքանո՞վ եք կատարում երեխաների ցանկությունները, ինչքանո՞վ եք ճիշտ ու կարևոր համարում, որ երեխան հնարավորինս անհոգ մեծանա, ի՞նչ է կարելի ձեր երեխային և ի՞նչ չի կարելի, և ի՞նչ ազդեցություն է ունենում ձեր կիրառած մոտեցումը երեխայի վրա։ Մի բան էլ, որ, կարծում եմ, սերտորեն կապված է տվյալ հարցի հետ. ձեր երեխաները պարտականություններ ունե՞ն տանը, ընտանիքում։ Եթե այո, ի՞նչ պարտականություններ են, ո՞ր տարիքից։ Կա՞ն արդյոք գործողություններ, պարտականություններ, որոնք անում են (պետք է անեն) իրենց ուզածը վաստակելու համար։ Թե՞ համարում եք, որ սխալ է երեխային փոքր տարիքից պարտականություններով ծանրաբեռնելը։

----------

Cassiopeia (10.12.2016), laro (10.12.2016), Smokie (25.12.2016), Աթեիստ (10.12.2016), Գաղթական (10.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (11.12.2016)

----------


## keyboard

Գայուշը ունի էն ամենը ինչ ուզում ա, բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ, գիտի, որ ասնենք ամեն օր կինդեր առնելը անիմաստ ու անտեղի ծախս ա, ավելի լավ ա էդ 500 դրամը գցել կասը։
Ինքը շատ լավ պատկերացնում ա, թե ինչ ա պետք փող աշխատելու համար ու միշտ մի բան ուզելուց առաջ ճշտում ա, կարելի՞ ա դրա մասին մտածել, թե նախօրոք պիտի որոշվի։
Ես դա երես տալ չեմ համարում ու Գայուշը տանը ոչ մի պարտականություն չունի, բացի դասերը, երբեմն կրիային կերակրելը, հավեսի համար ամաններ լվանալը, սեղան գցելը և նման մի շարք առօրեական բաներ։
Ես չեմ համարում, որ պարտականություններ սահմանելը կամ դրանցով «ճնշելը» ինչ որ արդյունք ա տալիս, ես ինքս անհոգ մանկություն եմ ունեցել, բայց ուսանող ժամանակ եղել ա, որ 200 դրամով դասի էլ եմ գնացել։
Ես կարծումեմ, որ ինչքան էլ դժվար աշխատվի փողը, դա դոշակի տակ պահելու համար չի ու ես մի անգամ էլ եմ գրել, որ եթե ես կարամ փողով «երջանկություն առնեմ» ես միշտ կառնեմ։
Էս ամենում նաև իմ «շահը» կա, բացի նրանից, որ ես անհամեմատելի հաճույք եմ ստանում, երբ երեխեքս խանութում ֆռֆռում են ու դեմքիս նայելով մի բան են վերցնում, երբ գլխով եմ անում, հակառակ դեպքում ուղղակի կողքով անցնում են, նաև ինքս իրանց համար անում եմ էն, ինչ կուզեի ինքս։
Դրա համար, քանի իմ երեխեն իմ հայացքից հասկանում ա ինչ պիտի անի, ես իմ երեխուն լկստված ու երես առած չեմ համարում։

----------

Aurora (13.12.2016), Smokie (25.12.2016), Աթեիստ (10.12.2016), Մուշու (11.12.2016), Ուլուանա (10.12.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

Սկզբից մենք որդեգրել էինք խրախուսման ու պատժի քաղաքականությունը, այսինքն՝ լավ բան արեց՝ խրախուսվում է, վատ՝ պատժվում: ՈՒ երկուսն էլ, հիմնականում, նվերների հետ կապված (կամ ստանում է, կամ՝ չի ստանում):

Հետո զգացինք, որ երեխան սկսում է իրեն լավ պահել, դասը լավ անել, օգնել և այլն, ոչ նրա համար, որ դա նորմալ է համարում ու անհրաժեշտություն, այլ՝ սպասվող նվերի համար..
ասենք կարողա մի բան անելու համար հարցներ, թե ինչ կստանա..
այսինքն՝ մեթոդը զարգացնում էր շահամոլությունը:

մի քիչ փոփոխեցինք ու բացատրեցինք, որ շատ բաներ կան, որն անելու համար պետք չի ինչ որ բանի ակնկալիքով անել, այլ՝ պետք է անել, որովհետև դա է նորմալն ու լավը..

բայց միշտ չի, որ քո շահը հետապնդելը վատ բան ա..
ուրեմն և՝ շատ բաներ էլ կան, որոնք ստանալու համար պիտի մի քիչ ջանք թափվի..
ու պայմաններ կան, որոնք բավարարելու դեպքում, որդիներս գիտեն, որ կարող են ընտրել սրտի ուզածը..
ասենք՝ քառորդը լավ փակելու դեպքում կամ հոբբիի օղակից նոր դիպլոմի դեպքում..
վերջին անգամ էլ՝ բոլոր ատամները բուժելուց հետո..
ավագը շատ էր վախենում ասեղից ու պայմանն էր, որ բոլոր 4 սեանսների ժամանակ ավելորդ շարժումներ չանի ու բժշկին չխանգարի..

էս ամենից զատ իհարկե շատ այլ բաներ են ստանում..
բայց երեխային լավ ճանաչելով գիտես, թե ինչին է սրտատրոփ սպասում, ինչն էլ կուզենա ունենալ, բայց երկրորդական է իր համար..


պարտականություններ էլ իհարկե ունեն..
անձնական հիգիենային հետևելու, տնային աշխատանքներն անելու ու իրենց սենյակը, խաղից հետո, նորից կարգի բերելու շարքից..

----------

Մուշու (11.12.2016), Ուլուանա (11.12.2016)

----------

